# Should I wait to buy my new Imac Until January 2010?



## mrfoofoo (Aug 16, 2009)

I have read there will be a new model coming out with a better CPU and possibly other upgrades.

Or is this a rumor?.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

mrfoofoo said:


> I have read there will be a new model coming out with a better CPU and possibly other upgrades.
> 
> Or is this a rumor?.


Something new is always coming. The iMacs are approaching the end of the product cycle. I wouldn't be surprised to see an update in the coming months.


----------



## Carter (Sep 8, 2009)

Have a look at this. Usually gives an idea when is good to buy or hold off a bit. Mac Buyer's Guide: Know When to Buy Your Mac, iPod or iPhone

Nice to always wait but can you wait for a long time jsut to have the latest 




----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

New Intel "Arrandale" chips are in the pipeline for early 2010, so that should make good fodder for an iMac refresh. 

But I stand buy John Clay and add up the age-old "Buy when you NEED, not when you WANT". There'll ALWAYS be something new...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

If the current iMac does everything you want or think you might want then the only advantage to waiting is a narrow window when the current machine will be discounted as new ones come out.

Refurbs are also a good buy and have the same warranty as a new unit.

Personally I am waiting for the next generation as the 24" iMac is too big for the available space and the 6 bit monitor on the 20" iMac does not display colours as accurately as my old eMac. 

Of course there is no guarantee that the generation of small iMac won't still be using a 20th century display.beejacon


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

If you are the type that would be angry if a new Mac is released right after you buy one, then I suggest waiting until your old iMac breaks down and it costs more to fix it than buy a new one.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

as others have said buy when you NEED it....so if you CAN wait until next year that'd probably be a good idea.


----------

